# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تقديم لقاء (( الدنمارك - هولندا )) الدور الاول

## العالي عالي

*يوم الأثنين  يشهد المباراة الأفتتاحية  للمجموعة الخامسة E و التى تبدا بقمة أوربية على  الأراضى الأفريقية بين منتخبى  هولندا و الطواحين . هولندا تريد بداية  قوية و خطوة قوية نجو الدور الثانى لتأكيد  أنها أحد المنافسين على البطولة  بينما الدنمارك ترغب فى نقطة تعادل على الأقل لن لم  تخطف فوزاً يسهل لها  الامر فى خطف أحدى بطاقتى المجموعة لـثمن النهائى . يذكر أن  المنتخبين  حاصلين على بطولة أمم أوربا هولندا فى يورو 88 و الدنمارك حققت المفاجأة   فى يورو 92 .*

 ***   بطاقة   المباراة    المناسبة كأس العالم 2010 | جنوب   أفريقيا الجولة  المجموعة  الخامسة | الجولة  الأولى الموعد الإتنين|  14 يونيو  2010 التوقيت 11:30  غرينيتش  | السعودية 14:30 الموقع جوهانزبيرغ | جنوب  أفريقيا الطقس  المتوقع - |-°C | - القناة  الناقلة    المعلق يوسف سيف | حاتم  بطيشة   ملعب اللقاء    اسم الملعب سوكر  سيتي  المدينة جوهانسبرج سنة  التأسيس  1987 سعة  الملعب  94,700  تفاصيل عن  الملعب ستاد سوكر  سيتي ، التحفة المعمارية  لبطولة كأس العالم 2010 لكرة القدم بجنوب أفريقيا ويتميز  الاستاد العملاق  الذي يسع 88 ألف متفرج وتكلف تجديده ما بين 4ر3 مليار راند (465  مليون  دولار) و8ر3 مليار راند (520 مليون دولار) بأنه منقط بأكسيد الرصاص   والفسيفساء الملونة التي تتوهج في ضوء الغروب القرمزي.

وفي الليل ، يتحول  شكل الاستاد على نحو يبعث أفكار الطهي.

فأثناء انشغال الجماهير الموجودة  داخل الاستاد بإمتاع نفسها بالإثارة  والحماس ، سيتم إضاءة الاستاد من أسفله ليصبح  أشبه بوعاء طهي عملاق فوق  نيران متوهجة.

كما يتميز موقع استاد "سوكر سيتي"  بالرمزية وعلى مساحة 300 ألف متر مربع  يرتفع استاد "سوكر سيتي" كبناء عملاق ، فهو  يفوق حجما استاد "ويمبلي"  الجديد بلندن أو استاد "عش الطائر" ببكين ولكنه بني في  زمن أسرع كثيرا من  الاستادين السابقين. فقد استغرق بناء "ويمبلي" على سبيل المثال  خمسة أعوام  مقابل ثلاثة أعوام تقريبا لسوكر سيتي.

وداخل الاستاد ، ترتقي  صفوف المدرجات برتقالية اللون بدرجة تسمح للجميع  بمشاهدة واضحة لأرض الملعب. وقد  نفدت جميع تذاكر مباراتي الافتتاح ، بين  جنوب أفريقيا والمكسيك في 11 حزيران/يونيو  ، والنهائي اللتين ستقاما على  هذا  الاستاد.

* **  ** *المـبـاراة* *هولندا Vs الدانمارك* *اسـم  الحـكـم* *ستيفان   لانوي* *تـاريـخ  المـيـلاد* * 1969-09-18  ( 41 عاما  )* *مكـان  الـميـلاد* *فرنسا* *الـشـارة* *دولي منذ عام  2006* *عدد المباريات التي ادارها هذا  البطولة* *0 مقابلة* *عدد بطاقاته التي ابرزها هذا  البطولة* *صفراء* *00* *حمراء* *00* *الحكم المساعد الاول :* *اريك دانسولت ( فرنسا )* *الحكم المساعد الثاني :*  *لورينت ايجو ( فرنسا )*
*الحكم الرابع :*
*روبيرتو روسيتي ( ايطاليا )* ** ** ** *كرة القدم الهولندية تملك تاريخ مشرف  على مستوى الأندية  والمنتخب وانجبت لنا العديد من النجوم الذين قدموا لنا عروض  كروية ساحرة  في مختلف الاجيل ويعد السبب في انجاب لاعبين مميزين بإستمرار إلى  أهتمام  الأتحاد الهولندي بالمواهب الشابه وتطويرها عبر الاكاديميات الرياضية  وتعتبر  اكاديمية أجاكس أمستردام من اقدم الاكاديميات في العالم وأعرقها  وعُرف عن أسولب  هولندا بطريقة العب بـ الكرة الشاملة .. حديثنا اليوم سوف  يقتصر على تاريخ المنتخب  الهولندي ..*
*المنتخب  الوطني الهولندي لكرة القدم  الممثل الرسمي لدولة هولندا في البطولات  العالمية ويتم الإشراف على المنتخب من جهة  الجمعية الملكية لكرة القدم [  The Royal Netherlands Football Association ] ويلقب  المنتخب الهولندي بـ [  الأورنجي - منتخب الكرة الشاملة - الطاحونة الهولندية  ].* 
*تأسس الإتحاد  الهولندي في عام 1889..  وإنضم للفيفا عام 1904 .. ويحتل الآن المركز  الثالث في تصنيف الدولي للمنتخبات  الصادر من الفيفا .. لعب منتخب هولندا  أول مباراة دولية في مدينة أنتفيربن ضد منتخب  بلجيكا في 30 نيسان / أبريل  1905 وتمكن من الفوز بنتيجة 4-1 سجل جميع الأهداف الأعب  إيدي دي نيف. شارك  المنتخب الهولندي في نهائيات كأس العالم ثمانية مرات وكان أول  ظهورله في  المونديال العالمي في عام .* 
*[ الكرة  الشاملة ]* 
* عرف العالم  الرياضي العب الجماعي التي تسمى بالكرة الشاملة في عام 1970  هذا المفهوم الجديد  الذي يعتمد على جميع الاعبين في حالة الهجوم و الدفاع  بحيث الكل يدافع والكل يهاجم  .. هذا الأسلوب الرائع طبقه نادي أجاكس  الهولندي خلال تلك الفترة بقيادة الأسطورة  الهولندية يوهان كرويف وكان  السبب في تحقيق أجاكس للعديد من البطولات أبرزها الفوز  بدوري أبطال أوروبا  ثلاثة مرات متتالية لذلك قرر المدرب الوطني ميشيل رينس الاعتماد  على  أسلوب الكرة الشاملة الذي ساهم بتطوير مستوى المنتخب الهولندي.* 

  **  ** *سـتكون هذه  المشاركة الرابعة في تاريه المنتخب الدانماركي  فـالظهور الأول للمنتخب في كأس  العالم لم يأتي إلا في مونديال المكسيك  1986 وظهر حينها المنتخب الدانماركي بـشكل  جيد جداً حيث تصدر المجموعة  الخامسة بـثلاثة انتصارت على اسكتلندا أولاً بـهدف نظيف  من هداف الفريق  بريبين آرسين الذي أضاف ثلاثة أهداف أخرى لـرصيده في المباراة  الثانية  أمام أوروجواي 6-1 ، المباراة الثالثة كانت أمام المنتخب الألماني العريق   بنجومه و مدربه القيصر بيكنباور و مع أنها المشاركة الأولى لهم وقتها إلا  أنهم  خرجوا فائزين بـهدفين نظيفين ، المفاجأة لم تستمر في الدور الثاني و  انهار المنتخب  أمام إسبانيا و سقط بـ5-1 في دور الـ16*
*بعد ذلك  غاب  المنتخب الدانماركي إلى نهائيات كأس العام 1998 و التي جاءت فيها  الدانمارك مع  مجموعة المضيف فرنسا ، نتائجهم بالمجموعة جاءت بـشكل تنازلي  فـمن فوز على السعودية  بهدف نظيف لـتعادل مع جنوب إفريقيا و أخيراً خسارة  من فرنسا و لكن اربع نقاط كانت  كافية لـتأهلهم و ظهرت الدانمارك بـشكل  مغاير في الدور الثاني فـسحقوا نيجيريا  بـ4-1 و كانوا نداً صعباً للبرازيل  في الربع نهائي الذي خسروه 3-2 لـتنتهي المشاركة  الثاني بـشكل جيد لهم* 
*المونديال   الذي تلاه جاء في آسيا و مجدداً كانت الدانمارك على موعد مع تجاوز الدور  الأول و  هذه المرة بـقيادة كابتن المنتخب الحالي جون دال توماسون الذي سجل  هدفي الفوز امام  أورجواي في المباراة الأولى 2-1 و سجل هدف المنتخب  الوحيد أمام السنغال في المباراة  التي انتهت بـالتعادل بينهما قبل أن يكون  صاحب أحد هدفي المباراة الثالثة أمام حامل  اللقب المنتخب الفرنسي فـتأهلت  الدانمارك مع السنغال عن هذه المجموعة ، في الدور  الثاني واجهوا المنتخب  الإنجليزي و لم يتمكن أبناء إسكندنافيا من مجاراتهم فـسقطوا  بـثلاثية و  خرجوا من المونديال* 
* و مع   غيابهم عن المونديال الماضي يأمل الشعب الدانماركي في أن تكون مشاركة  منتخبهم الأول  ناجحة كـسابقاتها من خلال التأهل للدور الثاني على أقل  تقدير* 
  ** ** *بيرت فان مارفيك* *Bert Van Marwijk*  **  * بطاقته  الشخصية**   المعلومات  الشخصية   الاسم  الكامل لامبيرتس فان  مارفيك  تاريخ  الميلاد 19-5-1952  مكان  الميلاد  ديفينتر ,  هولندا  موقع  اللعب  وسط مهاجم,  مهاجم    مسيرته  كـلاعب     الأندية التى  لعب  لها  النادى الفترة   عدد المباريات  عدد الأهداف  جو أهيد ايجلز  1969-1975 146 16   AZ الكمار  1975-1978 69 20  MVV ماستخرت  1978-1986 225 11  فورتونا شتارد  1986-1987 11 1  اسينت البلجيكى  1987-1988 17 0   مسيرته   كـمدرب  
 الفرق التى  دربها الفريق  الفترة ميرسين(شباب)  1988–1990  هيردرين 1990–1991  RKVCL(ليميل) 1991–1995  ميرسين 1995–1998  فورتونا شيتارد 1998–2000  فينورد 2000–2004 بروسيا دورتموند  2004–2006  فينورد 2007–2008  منتخب هولندا  2008-  الآن*  *بداية خجولة  :*
*كمدرب بدا فان مارفيك مسيرة   تدريبه مع فرق الشباب لنادى ميرسين احد الاندية المغمورة فى 1990 ثم مع  الفريق  الأول لـ هيردرين البلجيكى للهواة ثم قضى فترة طويلة مع احد  الاندية المغمورة  للهواة فى هلوندا هو نادى ليميل من 1991 الى 1995 ثم  الفريق الأول لـ ميرسن هذه  المرة من 1995 الى 1998 .* 
* مع فورتونا  شتارد :* 
*و كانت انطلاقته الحقيقة  فى مجال  التدريب مع نادى مقاطعة لمبورج نادى فورتونا شيتارد عندما تولى تدريبه فى   عام 1998 و كان يلعب وقتها فى الأيردفيزى و حقق مع نتيجة ممتازة به كنادى  صغير  عندما وصل معه الى نهائى كأس هولندا فى عام 1999 ولكنه خسر النهائى  أمام اياكس فى  الـ دى كويب  اكتفى بالوصافة و ظل مع فورتونا لمدة موسمين  محافظاً عليه فى  الايردفيزى حتى عام 2000 عندما سقط مرة أخرى الى مكانه  الايرستى ديفيزى ( الدرجة  الثانية ) .*  
* فترته  الأولى مع فينورد :* 
*فى صيف 2000  وقع عقد لتدريب العملاق نادى فينورد  روتردام و حقق معه فى أول المواسم  المركز الـ 3 ثم فى الموسم الذى تلاه موسم 2002  حقق المركز الثانى و لكن  الاهم هو تحقيقه لانجاز رائع و كبير عندما أحرز لقب بطولة  كأس الاتحاد  الاوربى عام 2002 مع فينورد و كان فى النهائى تغلب على بروسيا دورتموند   على ملعب فينورد الـدى كويب و فى موسم 2003 خاض مع فينورد منافسات دورى  أبطال اوربا  و لكن لم يصل الى أدور متقدمة و محليا اكتفى معه بالمركز  الثالث و كذلك الموسم الذى  تلاه موسم 2004 اكتفى بالمركز الثالث .* 

* تجربة  المانية :* 
*فى 1 يوليو 2004  وقع عقد مع نادى  بروسيا دورتموند و حقق أهداف الادارة للنادى الألمانى بالبقاء وسط  الجدول  الألمانى فى المركز السابع و الطريف انه كان نفس المركز الذى حققه النادى   الألمانى فى الموسم الثانى له بقيادة فان مارفيك موسم 2005-2006 لما كان  يمر به  النادى الألمانى من ازمات مالية حادة و اتفق مع الادارة فى اخر  مواسمه 2006-2007  على الرحيل و فض الشراكة بنهاية الموسم و لكن بسبب سوء  النتائج تم ترحيله مبكرا فى  وسط الموسم بالتحديد فى 18 ديسمبر 2006 و  استبدل وقتها بالمدرب يورجن روبر  .* 
* العودة  الى فينورد :* 
*فى يونيو  2007 عاد إلى نادى  فينورد مرة أخرى لانعاش حالة النادى و قد اصر على جلب فتاه  المدلل جيوفانى  فان برونكهورست الذى عاد من البارسا الى فينورد بطلب من فان مارفيك  و  أيضاَ بطلبه تم استقدام المخضرمين دى كلير و هوفلاند و مكاى إلى النادى .  لم يحقق  مع فينورد مركز متقدم فى الدورى بالعكاس اكتفوا بالمركز السادس و  لكنه احراز لقب  جديد له و للنادى و كان لقب كاس هولندا 2008 عندما تغلب فى  النهائى وقتها على نادى  رودا بهدفين نظيفين .* 
* مدرباً  للطواحين :* 
*ثم فى 2008 وقع  عقد مع الاتحاد  الهولندى KNVB لخلافة فان باستن فى تدريب منتخب هولندا و كانت اولى   مبارياته ودية مع روسياً فى موسكو و انتهت 1-1 بينما كانت اولى مبارياته  الرسمية ضد  مقدونيا فى مقدونيا و انتصر 1-2 . اللافت للنظر أنه حقق  العلامة الكاملة فى تصفيات  كأس العالم 2010 حيث انتصر فى جميع المباريات 8  مباريات كاملة بـ 8 انتصارات و  لم ينل اى هزيمة الا هزيمة فى مباراة ودية  ضد استراليا 1-2 فى ايندهوفن  .* 
  * انجازاته  كمدرب نوع  الانجاز الفريق  الموسم وصيف كأس هولندا فورتونا شيتارد 1998-1999 وصيف الإيردفيزى فينورد 2000-2001   بطل كأس الاتحاد  الاوربى فينورد  2001-2002 بطل كأس هولندا فينورد 2007-2008*    ماريتن أولسن M.Olsen  *سـيُكمل  المدرب مورتن أولسن عقداً كاملاً من الزمن على  رأس الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الدانماركي  بـحلول كأس العالم القادمة ، أولسن  لعب في خانة الدفاع خلال مسيرته كـلاعب و مثل  المنتخب الدانماركي في 102  مباراة من ضمنها حمله لشارة القيادة في أول مشاركة  للمنتخب الدانماركي في  كاس العالم عام 1986 حيث وصلوا للدور الثاني من البطولة  ، كما حصل على  جائزة أفضل لاعب دانماركي مرتين عامي 83 و 86 ، أما على صعيد الأندية  فـقد  بدأ مسيرته الإحترافية مع الكبار مع نادي "بي 1901" موسم 1970/1971 و بعد   موسمين توجه لنادي سيركل بروج البلجيكي و خاض أربع مواسم ناجحة معهم و  بعدها خاض  أربعة مواسم مع راسيغ وايت البلجيكي قبل التوجه للنقطة الأهم في  مسيرته كـلاعب و  توقيعه مع أندرلخت موسم 1980/1981 حيث خاض ستة مواسم  مميزة توجها بـثلاث ألقاب دوري  و لقب كأس الإتحاد الأوروبي بعدها توجه  لـكولن الالماني و أمضى آخر ثلاث مواسم له  هناك قبل الإعتزال*
*السيرة   التدريبية لأولسن تكللت بـالنجاح منذ بدايتها حيث استلم تدريب نادي بروندبي   الدانماركي موسم 1989/90 و خلال ثلاث مواسم مع الفريق حصد لقبين للدوري و  وصل معهم  لـنصف نهائي كأس الإتحاد الأوروبي و لكنه لم يستمر بعد مشاكل مع  الإدارة حول  التعاقدات و توجه لألمانيا مع نادي كولن حيث أمضى موسمين مع  النادي في وضع آمن من  الهبوط و لكن إدارة النادي أعفته من منصبه 1994 و  انتظر بعدها بدون عمل إلى أن  تعاقد معه أجاكس موسم 1997/98 فـجلب معه  للنادي النجم الدانماركي مايكل لاودروب و  فاز مع النادي بـثنائية الدوري و  الكأس إلا أن المشاكل الداخلية مع بعض اللاعبين  أدت إلى إستغناء النادي  عنه* 
* و في عام   2000 تم إسناد مهمة تدريب المنتخب الدانماركي له و حقق أولسن نجاحات مميزة  في أول  أربع مواسم تضمنت التأهل لكأس العالم 2002 و الوصول للدور الثاني  فيه و من ثم  الوصول لنهائيات أمم أوروبا و التأهل للدور الثاني بـالبطولة  لكن بعد ذلك عانى  المنتخب من تراجع في الأداء فـغاب عن كاس العالم و أمم  أوروبا قبل أن يعود في  تصفيات 2010 و يُضيف دماء جديدة للمنتخب و يُقدم  المستويات اللازمة للتأهل المباشر  لكأس العالم* 
*أولسن من   المدربين ذو العقلية الهجومية حيث يلعب غالباً بـخطة 4-2-3-1 أو 4-3-3  بـوجود  لاعبين مميزين بالمقدمة مثل توماسون و بيندتنر و لارسن و يعتمد  أولسن على  الإمكانيات المتاحة أمامه من خلال توظيف كل لاعب في المكان الذي  يُناسبه و استخراج  أفضل ما لدى اللاعبين و تمكن في التصفيات الأخيرة من  إعادة تنظيم صفوف فريقه للوصول  للأداء المطلوب بعد أن بدى أنه قدم كل ما  لديه قبل بدء التصفيات ، و رغم الإهتمام  بالجانب الهجومي إلا أن أولسن لم  يغفل عن الخط الدفاعي فـثبته بـأربع مدافعين و من  أمامهم لاعبي وسط  بـمساندة دفاعية كبيرة خاصة كريستيان بولسن نجم اليوفي  الحالي* 
*أولسن   سـيكون قد أنهى عشر سنين من الخدمة للإتحاد الدانماركي رغم العروض المستمرة  من  الأندية الأوروبية و هو لم يقرر بعد إذا ما كان سـيُمدد عقده بعد  نهائيات كأس  العالم أو لا و لكنه في كلتا الحالتين يُريد أن يُعيد نجاح  تجربة 2002 بـالوصول  للدور الثاني أو دور الـ8 حيث لن يُضيف الخروج من  الدور الأول الكثير لـسجلاته  الجيدة في البطولات الكبرى و يأمل في أن يظهر  مع منتخب بلاده بـنفس أداء  التصفيات* 
  ** **  ** * الإسم* *روبين فان  بيرسي* * تاريخ   الميلاد* *6 أغسطس  1983* *مكان  الميلاد* *روتردام -  هولندا* *المركز* *مهاجم*  *  النادي   الذي يلعب فيه* * أرسنال -  إنجلترا*   ** * الإسم* *فيسلي شنايدر* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *9 يونيو  1984* *مكان  الميلاد* *أوتريخت -  هولندا* *المركز* *وسط ميدان *  *  النادي   الذي يلعب فيه * * أنتر ميلان -  إيطاليا*    **
  * الإسم* *مارك فان  بومل* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *22 أبريل  1977* *مكان  الميلاد* *ماستراخت -  هولندا* *المركز* *وسط ميدان *  *  النادي   الذي يلعب فيه* * بايرن ميونيخ -  ألمانيا*    **

  * الإسم* *فان دير فيـل* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *3 فبراير  1988* *مكان  الميلاد* *أمستردام -  هولندا* *المركز* *مدافع* *  النادي   الذي يلعب فيه* * اياكس -  هولندا*  **  ** *    يون دال توماسون   






  رقم القميص 9 تاريخ الميلاد   29 اغسطس 1976  الطول 182 سم   المركز مهاجم  النادى فينورد -  هولندا  نيكلاس  بنتنر   







  رقم القميص 11 تاريخ الميلاد   16 يناير 1988  الطول 194 سم   المركز مهاجم  النادى أرسنال -  انجلترا
 [ أخر 5 مباريات  بين المنتخبين ]    [ احصائيات جميع  المواجهات ]  مجموع المواجهات بين  المنتخبين المنتخب   المباريـــــات    الأهداف   مجموع المباريات   فـاز   تعادل   خسر   لـه   عليه    28 11 10 7 56 38   7 10 11 38 56 المواجهات  فى أرض  محايدة المنتخب   المباريـــــات    الأهداف   مجموع المباريات   فـاز   تعادل   خسر   لـه   عليه    1 1 0 0 3 0   0 0 1 0 3 المواجهات  فى  هولندا المنتخب   المباريـــــات   الأهداف    مجموع المباريات   فـاز   تعادل   خسر   لـه   عليه    13 8 3 2 31 10   2 3 8 10 31  المواجهات فى  الدنمارك المنتخب   المباريـــــات    الأهداف   مجموع المباريات   فـاز   تعادل   خسر   لـه   عليه    14 5 7 2 28 22   2 7 5 22 28    هولندا كعادتها لا تلعب إلا بنفس  الطريقة  الكرة الشاملة الكل فى الدفاع و الكل فى الهجوم و هذا منذ  السبعينات و أيام رينتوس  ميخيلز , و على نفس الدرب يسير المدرب فان مارفيك  فينتهج خطة الـ 4-3-3 معتمداً على  تبادل المراكز و مهارات لاعبيه و تناقل  الكرات و القدرات المهارية للاعبيه و سرعة  اجنحته .
فى الحراسة ستيكلنبرخ حارس اياكس و الذى لا  ينقصه  إلا الخبرة لأن هذه أول البطولات الكبيرة التى يخوضها أساسياً . امامه يوجد   الظهير الايمن الواعد فان دير فيل و على الظهير الايسر يتواجد الخبير  الكابتن  جيو(فان برونكهورست ) و لكن فى قلبى الدفاع أضعف نقاط منتخب  هولندا يوجد ماتايسن  مدافع هامبورج و هايتنخا مدافع ايفرتون و يعتبر قلبى  الدفاع أضعف مناطق منتخب  هولندا و الهاجز الأول لجماهيره .
فى الوسط الدفاعي يوجد فان بومل كابتن بايرن  ميونخ  و دى يونج محور المان سيتى وأمامهما شنايدر كجوكر و صانع ألعاب و على  جانبيه  الجناحين يتوقع أن يكونا كاوت لمجهوده الدفاعى و لياقته المفيدة  أمام القوة و  اللياقة الدنماركية و على الجناح الايسر فان دير فارت . أما  المهاجم المتمركز فهو  لاعب ارسنال فان بيرسى الذى أجاد فى الوديات فى هذا  المركز و حجز فيه مكاناً  أساسياً.
هولندا تعتمد على تبادل المراكز و اللامركزية   الهجومية تجد كل لاعب فى الوسط و الهجوم قد يكون فى أى مكان من الملعب و فى  أى موقع  أثناء الهجمة و اعتماد كبير على التحكم الرهيب فى الكرة و  الاستحواذ عليها و السرعة  الكبيرة فى نقل الهجمات و المرتدات و لا يعيبه  إلا منطقة قلب الدفاع التى يجب على  محورى  الوسط بذل جهد مضاعف لمساعدة  زملائهما فيها و كذلك المساعدات من ظهيرى  الدفاع فى التغطية العكسية .
لـ فان مارفيك أوراق رابحة كثيرة على أفضل ما  يكون  : ارين روبن الذى لن يبدأ امام الدنمارك و قد لا يلعب اساساً فى المباراة   لرجوعه من الأصابة و لا ننسى ابراهيم افيلاى و الواعد الصغير ايليا و هناك  ايضا  بابل و فى المحاور يوحد شخارز كابتن الكمار و دى زيو لاعب اياكس  المتألق و فى  الدفاع يوجد الجوكر خالد بولاحروز القادر على اللعب قلب دفاع  أو ظهير أيمن  .

    مارتين  اولسن مدرب خبير و درب من قبل فى  اياكس و يعلم خبايا الكرة الشاملة  الهولندية هو فى العادة مدرب هجومى و خاصة فى  التصفيات لكن فى النهائيات  قد يميل للحذر لذا قد يختار تشكيل متحفظ بعض الشيء و  خاصة أمام منتخب مثل  هولندا , كما انه سيحاول ايجا بعض البدلاء للمصابين عنده و  أهمهم فى هذه  المباراة مهاجمه الأساسى و هدافه نيكلاس بنتنر .
فى الحراسة لا خلاف على الخبير سورينسن حارس  ستوك  سيتى الانجليزى و فى الدفاعى تشكيله ثابت فى الغالب ففى قلبى الدفاع يلعب  آجر  مدافع ليفربول و الواعد كياير مدافع باليرمو بينما الاطراف تكون عادة  باتريك متيلجا  و لارس ياكوبسن لاعب بلاكبيرن فى الظهير الايمن أو يحل محله  كرلدروب لاعب فيورنتينا  و لكن ياكوبسون ميوله الدفاعية أكبر و مرجح أن  يبدأ به .
امام الوسط سيكون فى الغالب من ثلاثة لاعبية  فى  الارتكاز للثقل الدفاعى أمام قوة وسط هولندا و سيدخل فيه بـ بولسن لاعب  اليوفى و  معه بولسن الاخر ياكوب و ثالثهما الذى أقنع المدرب كثيراً فى  الوديات انفولدسن لاعب  خرونينجن فى هولندا و هذا سبب اضافى للبدء به فى  هذه المباراة لاحتكاكه بالكرة  الهولندية .
أمامهما جناحين : روميدال المخضرم لاعب اياكس  و  على الجهة الاخرى يورجنسن القيدوم الاخر و لأصابة بنتنر سيكون المهاجم  المتمركز  امامهما القيدوم الثالث توماسون لاعب فينورد . يعنى ثلاثى هجومى  يمتاز بالخبرة و  لكن اكيد لن يلعب طوال المباراة.
كما أن للسيد أولسن أوراق رابحة مثلا فى  الهجوم  لارسن لاعب دوسيبورج الالمانى و فى الوسط الهجومى الواعد أصغر لاعبى   المونديال كرستيان اريكسن لاعب اياكس و فى الارتكاز الدفاعى بولسن الثالث  فى  الدنمارك و هو سايمون لاعب ألكمار الهولندي أو تقديم كرلدروب للعب فى  وسط الملعب ,  و خاصة لو تحول أولسن لـ 4-4-2 كلاسيكية .
يمتاز الدنماركيون بالطول الفارع و القوة   الجسمانية و اللياقة البدنية خاصة فى الخطوط الخلفية و ليست الأمامية و قوة  الضغط  فى وسط الملعب و لن يكون خصماً سهلاً أبداً أمام الطواحين  البرتقالية و سيهدف أولسن  إلى خطف نقطة من أنياب الأسود البرتقالية أو  استغلال أحد المرتدات أو الأخطاء  الهولندية لنيل 3 نقاط ستكتب له أروع  بداية لو تحصل عليها  .


 
 
  

سايمون  كياير   




  رقم القميص 3  تاريخ الميلاد   26 مارس 1989  الطول 191 سم   المركز  مدافع  النادى باليرمو -  ايطاليا   كرستيان  بولسين   





  رقم القميص 2 تاريخ الميلاد   28 فبراير 1980  الطول 182 سم   المركز وسط  النادى يوفنتوس -  ايطاليا   يون  دال توماسون   






  رقم القميص 9 تاريخ الميلاد   29 اغسطس 1976  الطول 182 سم   المركز مهاجم  النادى فينورد -  هولندا  نيكلاس  بنتنر   







  رقم القميص 11 تاريخ الميلاد   16 يناير 1988  الطول 194 سم   المركز مهاجم  النادى أرسنال -  انجلترا*
 ** *[ أخر 5 مباريات  بين المنتخبين ]* ** **  *[ احصائيات جميع  المواجهات ]*  *مجموع المواجهات بين   المنتخبين* *المنتخب *  *المباريـــــات *  *الأهداف *  *مجموع المباريات *  *فـاز *  *تعادل *  *خسر *  *لـه *  *عليه *  ** *28* *11* *10* *7* *56* *38* **  *7* *10* *11* *38* *56* *المواجهات فى أرض  محايدة* *المنتخب *  *المباريـــــات *  *الأهداف *  *مجموع المباريات *  *فـاز *  *تعادل *  *خسر *  *لـه *  *عليه *  ** *1* *1* *0* *0* *3* *0* **  *0* *0* *1* *0* *3* *المواجهات فى  هولندا* *المنتخب *  *المباريـــــات *  *الأهداف *  *مجموع المباريات *  *فـاز *  *تعادل *  *خسر *  *لـه *  *عليه *  ** *13* *8* *3* *2* *31* *10* **  *2* *3* *8* *10* *31* * المواجهات فى   الدنمارك* *المنتخب *  *المباريـــــات *  *الأهداف *  *مجموع المباريات *  *فـاز *  *تعادل *  *خسر *  *لـه *  *عليه *  ** *14* *5* *7* *2* *28* *22* **  *2* *7* *5* *22* *28* ** ** *هولندا  كعادتها لا تلعب إلا بنفس الطريقة  الكرة الشاملة الكل فى الدفاع و الكل  فى الهجوم و هذا منذ السبعينات و أيام رينتوس  ميخيلز , و على نفس الدرب  يسير المدرب فان مارفيك فينتهج خطة الـ 4-3-3 معتمداً على  تبادل المراكز و  مهارات لاعبيه و تناقل الكرات و القدرات المهارية للاعبيه و سرعة  اجنحته .*
* فى الحراسة ستيكلنبرخ حارس اياكس و الذى لا  ينقصه  إلا الخبرة لأن هذه أول البطولات الكبيرة التى يخوضها أساسياً . امامه يوجد   الظهير الايمن الواعد فان دير فيل و على الظهير الايسر يتواجد الخبير  الكابتن  جيو(فان برونكهورست ) و لكن فى قلبى الدفاع أضعف نقاط منتخب  هولندا يوجد ماتايسن  مدافع هامبورج و هايتنخا مدافع ايفرتون و يعتبر قلبى  الدفاع أضعف مناطق منتخب  هولندا و الهاجز الأول لجماهيره .* 
* فى الوسط الدفاعي يوجد فان بومل كابتن بايرن  ميونخ  و دى يونج محور المان سيتى وأمامهما شنايدر كجوكر و صانع ألعاب و على  جانبيه  الجناحين يتوقع أن يكونا كاوت لمجهوده الدفاعى و لياقته المفيدة  أمام القوة و  اللياقة الدنماركية و على الجناح الايسر فان دير فارت . أما  المهاجم المتمركز فهو  لاعب ارسنال فان بيرسى الذى أجاد فى الوديات فى هذا  المركز و حجز فيه مكاناً  أساسياً.* 
* هولندا تعتمد على تبادل المراكز و اللامركزية   الهجومية تجد كل لاعب فى الوسط و الهجوم قد يكون فى أى مكان من الملعب و فى  أى موقع  أثناء الهجمة و اعتماد كبير على التحكم الرهيب فى الكرة و  الاستحواذ عليها و السرعة  الكبيرة فى نقل الهجمات و المرتدات و لا يعيبه  إلا منطقة قلب الدفاع التى يجب على  محورى  الوسط بذل جهد مضاعف لمساعدة  زملائهما فيها و كذلك المساعدات من ظهيرى  الدفاع فى التغطية العكسية .* 
* لـ فان مارفيك أوراق رابحة كثيرة على أفضل ما  يكون  : ارين روبن الذى لن يبدأ امام الدنمارك و قد لا يلعب اساساً فى المباراة   لرجوعه من الأصابة و لا ننسى ابراهيم افيلاى و الواعد الصغير ايليا و هناك  ايضا  بابل و فى المحاور يوحد شخارز كابتن الكمار و دى زيو لاعب اياكس  المتألق و فى  الدفاع يوجد الجوكر خالد بولاحروز القادر على اللعب قلب دفاع  أو ظهير أيمن  .* 

  ** **
   * مارتين اولسن مدرب خبير و درب من قبل فى  اياكس و يعلم  خبايا الكرة الشاملة الهولندية هو فى العادة مدرب هجومى و خاصة فى   التصفيات لكن فى النهائيات قد يميل للحذر لذا قد يختار تشكيل متحفظ بعض  الشيء و  خاصة أمام منتخب مثل هولندا , كما انه سيحاول ايجا بعض البدلاء  للمصابين عنده و  أهمهم فى هذه المباراة مهاجمه الأساسى و هدافه نيكلاس  بنتنر .*
* فى الحراسة لا خلاف على الخبير سورينسن حارس  ستوك  سيتى الانجليزى و فى الدفاعى تشكيله ثابت فى الغالب ففى قلبى الدفاع يلعب  آجر  مدافع ليفربول و الواعد كياير مدافع باليرمو بينما الاطراف تكون عادة  باتريك متيلجا  و لارس ياكوبسن لاعب بلاكبيرن فى الظهير الايمن أو يحل محله  كرلدروب لاعب فيورنتينا  و لكن ياكوبسون ميوله الدفاعية أكبر و مرجح أن  يبدأ به .* 
* امام الوسط سيكون فى الغالب من ثلاثة لاعبية  فى  الارتكاز للثقل الدفاعى أمام قوة وسط هولندا و سيدخل فيه بـ بولسن لاعب  اليوفى و  معه بولسن الاخر ياكوب و ثالثهما الذى أقنع المدرب كثيراً فى  الوديات انفولدسن لاعب  خرونينجن فى هولندا و هذا سبب اضافى للبدء به فى  هذه المباراة لاحتكاكه بالكرة  الهولندية .* 
* أمامهما جناحين : روميدال المخضرم لاعب اياكس  و  على الجهة الاخرى يورجنسن القيدوم الاخر و لأصابة بنتنر سيكون المهاجم  المتمركز  امامهما القيدوم الثالث توماسون لاعب فينورد . يعنى ثلاثى هجومى  يمتاز بالخبرة و  لكن اكيد لن يلعب طوال المباراة.* 
* كما أن للسيد أولسن أوراق رابحة مثلا فى  الهجوم  لارسن لاعب دوسيبورج الالمانى و فى الوسط الهجومى الواعد أصغر لاعبى   المونديال كرستيان اريكسن لاعب اياكس و فى الارتكاز الدفاعى بولسن الثالث  فى  الدنمارك و هو سايمون لاعب ألكمار الهولندي أو تقديم كرلدروب للعب فى  وسط الملعب ,  و خاصة لو تحول أولسن لـ 4-4-2 كلاسيكية .* 
* يمتاز الدنماركيون بالطول الفارع و القوة   الجسمانية و اللياقة البدنية خاصة فى الخطوط الخلفية و ليست الأمامية و قوة  الضغط  فى وسط الملعب و لن يكون خصماً سهلاً أبداً أمام الطواحين  البرتقالية و سيهدف أولسن  إلى خطف نقطة من أنياب الأسود البرتقالية أو  استغلال أحد المرتدات أو الأخطاء  الهولندية لنيل 3 نقاط ستكتب له أروع  بداية لو تحصل عليها  .* 
  
 *
* *
* ***  1- ما هى نقاط القوة و الضعف لدى كلاً  من هولـندا و  الدنمارك ؟  -- 2- توقعاتك لمجريات  المباراة ؟ --  3- أيهما أقرب للفوز مع ذكر السبب   ؟*

----------

